# Verizon DSL and Linksys BEFSR41



## doveshack (Dec 15, 2004)

*ddm enabled router*

We started getting DSL internet service through Verizon recently using the Westell modem model 2200. It worked fine for about one month but now when I turn the computer on, I get a pop up from Verizon telling me about a DDM enabled router. This happens if I log onto the internet or not. I can't access my e-mail account through Verizon but the Hotmail and Yahoo accounts work fine. I can no longer access the Verizon Support Center. I also can't access Dell jukebox or Winmx.com. Other than that I have no trouble with the internet.

I have searched all over the start.verizon.net website that is supposed to help with these problems but it says nothing about a DDM router. I also called the Verizon tech support phone number 1-800-567-6789. After nearly having a stroke trying to get the computer on the phone to understand me and then waiting with the phone pressed to my ear for 30 minutes, I finally got to talk to a human being. The Verizon tech was dumber than me and was of no help at all.

I have also checked all of the connections between the computer and modem and all are fine. The green lights are on for Power, DSL, and Ethernet.

The bottom line is, whatever a DDM enabled router is, its messing up my internet service. If there is anyone that can help me, I would appreciate it.

Thank you.

*Please don't hijack someone else's thread, start your own. I have split this for you.*


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Doveshack: Are you connecting to a router and then the DSL modem or just directly from the PC to the Modem? Maybe setup your internet connection again.


----------



## doveshack (Dec 15, 2004)

We're going from the modem straight to the computer. How would I go about setting up the internet connection again? I'm very bad with computers!


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Try this:
Start --> Control Panel--> Network and Internet Connections--> setup or change your internet connection --> Setup--> Connect to the internet--> Setup my connection manually--> Connect using a broadband connection that requires a user name and password --> Follow the rest of the steps Username and Password etc.

See if setting this up restores your connection.


----------



## raiders02k (Jan 9, 2005)

*this should fix your problem*

what is going on is that when you install verizon it adds there software onto your system and it installs some type of update software, what u want to do is go into your C drive from my computer( or whatever drive u installed the software most people do the C drive) 

once u are in C drive open the program file folder...then go to common folders 
once u have that open there should be verizon or verizon online folder and that will fix your problem


----------

